# Twitter app for iphone. Lost drafts



## Twitteruser (Feb 4, 2020)

I am using the Twitter app on my iphone. I had a number of drafts. Earlier today, Twitter told me that I had to change my password, which I did. I then found that my handle had disappeared from the app; two other handles I use were still there. So I re-added the handle, only to discover that all my drafts had disappeared. Is there any way of recovering them?


----------



## phoenix87 (Feb 5, 2020)

You can reset your phone again. I hope that error going to fix!


----------

